# 2018-19 Hunting Lease



## Broadheads And Bullets (Feb 19, 2018)

We have a solid group of experienced hunters looking to start up a club on a piece of property preferably in the southern zone but open to all options. We are ready to make a move today if possible. Already have 4-5 guys committed to the start up and can easily find another 4-5 more if need be- we did this so it opens our options to small tracts too. Trying to keep it at 1 person per 150-200 acres (give or take). House/cabin is a priority but just need power and running water, nothing fancy. Please call 678-592-3445 or 770-757-2462 if you think you have a fit. Thanks in advance!


----------

